# Another Gaggia Classic!



## Kite (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Folks!

Had the Gaggia for about a year now, very kindly gifted by a friend, only just got round to setting it up. Got myself a Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand and 58mm tampe on the way as of this afternoon!

Unfortunately I made the mistake of buying a Wilfa Svart grinder assuming it would be good enough for espresso... numerous watery cups later I realised something was wrong which led me to this forum!

I now need to sell my grinder and buy a new one 😅. If anyone could make a suggestion around the 100-150 budget or is selling one please let me know!

Anyway, looking forward to using this forum more as I look to perfect this skill and venture into what seems quite a complex topic!


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the rabbit hole there are a couple of grinders in that price bracket worth looking at check the grinder forum and keep an eye on the sales posts.

I have a euraka mignon which can be found used under £200 from time to time...

gaggia mdf grinder and Ibratel mc2 are popular there is also the sage smart grinder

stock might be a limiting factor at the moment.

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/product/iberital-mc2-auto-domestic-coffee-grinder/

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-MDF-Burr-Coffee-Grinder-Black/m-3325.aspx


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

And there's always hand grinders if you don't mind supplying the horsepower yourself. Some excellent hand grinders available in the £150-£200 bracket that are more than capable of grinding for espresso.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I use a Red Clix pimped Comandante C40 and can confirm it makes lovely espresso from my Classic

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kite (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome and recommendations!



Skizz said:


> And there's always hand grinders if you don't mind supplying the horsepower yourself. Some excellent hand grinders available in the £150-£200 bracket that are more than capable of grinding for espresso.


 That's cool, @Skizz yeah I don't mind putting some elbow grease into it, I do have a small hand grinder but as you can imagine it's not suitable for everyday use. Can you recommend any hand grinders please?


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Kite said:


> Thank you for the welcome and recommendations!
> 
> That's cool, @Skizz yeah I don't mind putting some elbow grease into it, I do have a small hand grinder but as you can imagine it's not suitable for everyday use. Can you recommend any hand grinders please?


 Some of the more well known ones include:



Commandante 'C40' (with Red Clix kit, which does push the price up): £175-200 for the grinder, plus £40 ish for the Red Clix. @Dave double bean can tell you about his


1Zpresso 'JX' and 'JX Pro': £140 and £190 respectively from Bella Barista (currently out of stock), or buy direct on AliExpress but allow for import duty, handling fees and VAT if you get caught


Made-by-Knock 'Feld 47 Travel': £140-£168 depending on whether they're running a price promo. There's a lengthy discussion on that one here: Feld 47 Travel


Kinu 'M47 Phoenix': 200 euros, plus shipping - don't know much about it but their stuff is generally well regarded


At the £150 mark it's probably a toss up between the JX and the Feld 47. Both good grinders that would serve you well but have a good read around before you commit as they all have their quirks. Best thing about a hand grinder is they remain useful even if you get a powered grinder later on, so you're not wasting money.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

The C40 was very good out-of the box but Red Clix is easier to dial in, normally one click either way with a new bean, well worth it

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kite (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks guys, really liking the look of the ROK grinder as well... looks as though it would be a bit quicker than the smaller ones too.


----------



## Planty21 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skizz said:


> Some of the more well known ones include:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm a newbie to making coffee and recently bought a Gaggia and can recommend the 1Zpresso JX Pro. Was actually pretty surprised how fine it can grind for a manual...and it's pretty satisfying when you finish cracking and it goes into the smoothest of motions haha


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Kite said:


> Thanks guys, really liking the look of the ROK grinder as well... looks as though it would be a bit quicker than the smaller ones too.


 Seems to be well liked by those who have them - unlike the earlier versions - but in no way portable, so of limited use if you later upgrade to a powered grinder. If you think you'll be happy hand grinding indefinitely though then I don't doubt it would be less effort with the longer crank-arm, especially for multiple shots, and it does look great. How easy/quick it is to change between grind settings for different brew types though, no idea.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The ROK isn't going to be any quicker than any other hand grinder in and of itself, what it will be, is easier. Nice solid base and long handle will make grinding nice and easy and less work. But as others say, it's not particularly portable. And it looks wonderful. I want one.


----------



## Home Coffee Tips (May 5, 2020)

Would recommend the Sage Smart Grinder Pro for that budget. Grinds fine enough for espresso, is very user friendly and has a lot of small but nice features. You can normally buy new for around £150


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

If you can get a hold of one, the Gaggia MDF is a good, simple machine that does its job well, 90% of spares are inexpensive and any tweeks or repairs are within the capabilities of any diy'er. There are quite a few serviceable secondhand ones to be had, there's even a VERY tidy looking example on, dare I say it, EBAY, £75 obo!...plus shipping from Italy. Make the seller a daft offer, you never know 😉


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Kite said:


> Thanks guys, really liking the look of the ROK grinder as well... looks as though it would be a bit quicker than the smaller ones too.


 You had better skip it for espresso, cheap burrs, no bearings, plastic cogs.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

L&R said:


> You had better skip it for espresso, cheap burrs, no bearings, plastic cogs.


 That's a surprise. Would have expected at least sintered gears for that type of use, and some form of bearing or bushing to sort shaft-alignment. Is it the current version you're referring to or the older one? Can you tell us any more about the burrs?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I was surprised too, bought one, kept it for a week couldn't make a decent espresso shot with it and sold it quickly afterwards.

https://espressounplugged.com.au/products/rok-grinder-burrs

10USD burrs from CN

So people on HB exchange the burrs with Baratzas and it become capable for espresso but bushings and plastic remains.

Wont recommend it anyway.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

L&R said:


> I was surprised too, bought one, kept it for a week couldn't make a decent espresso shot with it and sold it quickly afterwards.
> 
> https://espressounplugged.com.au/products/rok-grinder-burrs
> 
> ...


 That's good to know, thanks. I'll admit I'd considered one myself as old injuries are causing hand pain from using the Feld 47 for an Aeropress and 2-3 espressos per day. After your post I got curious and emailed for a spec and what came back is shown below.

Shame to compromise an essentially sound design with second rate components but they're clearly trying to hit a price point close to the ROK espresso whist maintaining the design aesthetic. And, for new entrants considering the espresso and grinder together, the idea that the grinder may cost C.£50 more than the espresso machine is a tough price objection to overcome. I'll keep saving for a Niche.

'The following information should help, The Gears may need to be periodically changed.

Grinder Outside and Inside Burr Material - Steel

Grinder Pod shaft Material - Stainless Steel bar

Grinder main shaft Material - Stainless Steel bar

Grinder grub & Pins Material - Stainless Steel

Grinder paddle Material - Stainless Steel

Gears Material - Acetal

Grinder Spring Material - Stainless Steel

Kind regards'


----------

